# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box v2.5 - Huawei Special Update (23/10/16)

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 2.5 (23rd Oct 2016)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box 2.5 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon 2.5 Highlights*  * 
Added 
****Huawei special Update****
- Write Huawei Update.app package 
- Unpack/Extract files from factory fw
- Flash any single partition from fw without writing full Rom 
- Erase any partition before write 
- Generate flashing script 
- Huawei Enable diag for imei repair without root 
- Improved Qualcomm flasher *   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *More To Come*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   → *Falcon Pack Comes in 3 Editions*  ←   **

----------


## mohamed73

screenshots    
script generate    
credits to Idrish (Y)

----------

